# SOFAR 7th Annual Frog & Reptile Expo



## MelFromSOFAR (Feb 5, 2009)

*Published:* 
*Source: Society of Frogs & Reptiles Inc*


Hi Everyone,

A great family day is planned at Newcastle Jockey Club when SOFAR holds it’s 7th Annual Frog & Reptile Expo.
&shy;&shy;
There will be live frogs and reptiles on display, for sale and for a hands on experience by the general public, along with information sessions, local pet shops with all your frog & reptile products required, plus market stalls. There will also be live reptile awareness show held at various times throughout the day.
There will be lots of fun entertainment for the kids including a free jumping castle and other children’s entertainment, craft stalls and activities, face painting and temporary tattoos and much more.
Food and drinks will be available for purchase on the day, with lots of tables and chairs for your convenience.
SOFAR (Society of Frogs and Reptiles Inc) is a group of amphibian and reptile enthusiasts. SOFAR also runs a frog rescue service endorsed by the National Parks and Wildlife Service.

SOFAR 7th Annual Frog and Reptile Expo
*Venue: *Newcastle Jockey Club 
Darling St, Broadmeadow
*Date: *Sunday 15th March 2009
*Time: *9.00am – 4.00pm
*Entry Fee:* 13 years & over $5.00 each 
Children 5-12 years $2.00 each
Children up to 4 years Free


*Contact: *Tammy Bazley - Expo Coordinator
Society of Frogs and Reptiles Inc
Phone: 0416 421 455
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.sofar.hl.com.au
EXPO POSTER LINK: http://users.hunterlink.net.au/~sofar/home.htm


----------



## Gecko :) (Feb 20, 2009)

Just wondering who has been to this expo before? Is it any good,. ? 
We are considering driving up from Sydney,. I am wondering if it is worth it?
I need a reptile expo fix


----------



## mebebrian (Feb 20, 2009)

i drove up from sydney last year and purchased a baby coastal carpet. Well worth the drive if your into reptiles in a big way. not quite as big as the blacktown or minto shows but still a good show.


----------



## Gecko :) (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks for your reply Brian,.
Looks like we are going to head up for the day.,.. I need a Reptile expo fix 

Theres a show at Blacktown?? when?


----------



## mebebrian (Feb 20, 2009)

sorry my mistake, i ment castle hill and minto....
but yeah well worth the trip for the reptile minded


----------



## Auzlizardking (Feb 24, 2009)

Bump


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (Mar 5, 2009)

This expo should be great...It will be my first time..

I will be selling some really lovely bearded dragons, hopefully will see you guys there.

Kelly


----------



## wokka (Mar 7, 2009)

It'll be a busy week for those of us involved in the SOFAR Frog and Reptile Expo. Snakefarmer will be there with a selection of animals to tempt all tastes. This year, I hear, there is there will be food available and some outdoor entertainment for the kids to make it a family dasy out.


----------



## Luke1 (Mar 7, 2009)

im going, gonna be my first time!!! cant wait! do you reckon there will be any female childrens for sale (around 3-4yo????)


----------



## MrSpike (Mar 8, 2009)

Just thought I'd bump this thread up. This expo is next Sunday. Definitely an event not to miss.


----------



## BenReyn (Mar 8, 2009)

I went last year. I had a cracker of a time
They held reptile auctions with animals from SnakeRanch, some guy got a woma for under 200 dollars from memory?
Say,could anyone tell me if thats going to be on again this year?
Regardless, I'll be there again this year and hope to put some faces to usernames
Ben.


----------



## matty_sd (Mar 8, 2009)

hey guys just wondeing is it a big expo o is it only a small thing does anyone have any pics from last year they could post i should be going although i dont wana drive all that way if t isnt gna b worth it also is there many reps for slae at this expo ect all info would be sweet


----------



## MrSpike (Mar 13, 2009)

Bump - should be bigger and better than last year.

Some of last years pics can be seen at the link below. I only got to take a few at the very end of the day as the expo was very busy all day long.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/sofar-expo-pics-78106


----------



## luvezit (Mar 14, 2009)

I will be there tomorrow only just found about this today im so glad i found out about this expo i cant wait.


----------



## MrSpike (Mar 14, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## Spike (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm just wondering if you can take your own reptiles for the day? and if any one is taking there own reptiles as about 4 yrs ago this was aloud.


----------



## potato matter (Mar 15, 2009)

I went today. Got some spiny stick insects. I also had a stall there selling all kinds of invert.


----------



## potato matter (Mar 15, 2009)

And Spike, you can only take your own pets if you have a stall.


----------

